# Border Collie x Australian Cattle Dog - High Energy Dog Tips?



## brittyannemo (May 27, 2013)

I recently rescued a very active dog whom I've named Irwin. 

I walk him 3 miles twice a day, bike him 2 miles in the mornings and let him out into the yard every few hours. Despite this, he still becomes rather frustratingly hyper around 4 - 6 AM no matter what I've tried. I've tried biking him before bed, letting him out when he does this, keeping toys near the bed so he can occupy himself, crating him when this happens (this resulted in the most melodramatic over-display of emotion I have ever heard), ignoring him and, of course, the ever effective "IRWIN FOR GOD'S SAKE I JUST WANT TO SLEEP GO THE F*** TO BED I WILL GO CRUELLA DEVILLE ON YOUR A** I SWEAR IT DON'T TRY ME YOU LITTLE S***" 

Shockingly, that last one had absolutely no effect.

This activity is very insistent and impossible to sleep through as he will roll all over me, pull on my arm and whine and howl until I'm up. It started only recently and has gotten worse since I injured my foot and haven't been able to keep the activity level I normally have him at (trying to control a hyper dog while on crutches does not make for a happy ending, believe it or not). 

So, aside from my early morning issue (which is another matter entirely) what are some ways that you keep your active dogs mentally and physically stimulated throughout the day? I like giving him coconuts and ice bowls (Treats and kibble frozen into a bowl of water and put outside on a hot day) but I'm sure that there are some more creative ways in which people keep their dogs occupied out there!

He naps a lot during the day too, which I'm sure contributes to his obnoxiously early wake up time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Honestly, you need to decide what a good level of activity is then stick to it. The more you exercise a dog the more stamina they get and you can get a vicious cycle going where the dog just never settles down. To me, it sounds like he's getting more than enough physical activity but you might want to switch out and do some mental activities. I like trick training, nosework, obedience, agility, etc. Mental activity goes a lot further with most dogs than physical activity. 

Mia is insanely hyper and always has been. She's 4 now and turns off well but up until this last year she really didn't. She's busy, into everything all the time. Would play ball for three hours, hike all day, etc. That doesn't mean she HAS TO do that though. Honestly, there were times I wanted to strangle her. She religiously woke me up at 5 am every morning and she did so by slapping me in the face over and over again. She demand barked sometimes for hours wanting the tennis ball thrown. Sometimes instilling that off switch doesn't come so easy and you have to sit there and suffer for a while. Sometimes that meant that the dog barked for 4 hours trying to get her way. Suffering through that and not giving in sucked at the time but in the long run it's been a good thing since she's learned that she doesn't get to call the shots.

Now don't get me wrong, I am NOT saying not to exercise the dog. Obviously they need exercise. Just... be realistic. Set up what you feel is a good, fair amount of exercise. Give him that and also work on teaching him that you must chill sometimes. In my experience if you give in to a demanding dog, they will only get more and more demanding. When Mia is around some of my relatives she will NEVER turn off. Around me she knows that barking at me isn't going to get her anywhere. But they can't stand barking so they'll throw the ball for her to get her to stop. Well guess what... that makes her bark more and longer. Right now you are catering to his demands so he's learning that if he's bored at 4 am he can pester you until you give him something to do. That's not something I would encourage at all. 

A lot of dogs (especially herders in my experience) want schedules. So for example if you go for a walk at 5 religiously every single day, that dog will come to expect it then start acting out. I try to get my dogs on variable schedules. Some days we're out and about all day. Some days we are chill. Mia's one that knows what time we do things and which days are agility days and she wants to stick to that RIGHT NOW. 

Yep, he's high energy but you do not need to entertain him 24/7. And like you are discovering now that you're injured there are times you NEED to keep the dog inactive for some times (one of mine was on crate rest for 2 weeks recently). So it's good to teach them appropriate down time as well...I guess in short I am just saying you should not cater to him and to teach him that his demanding more more more is not going to get him anywhere. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

As far as what I do to keep my busybody livable we do agility 1-2 a week at class, several times in the yard too. We go to nosework class as well. We do long hikes 3-4 times a week at least, sometimes go to trials all day long. Sometimes we go to my dad's to run on his acreage. We rarely do leashed neighborhood walks. We have a lazy day here and there. She gets breakfast in a food toy every day. We play tennis ball (I put in some self control rules there too). Go through her tricks she knows. Teach her new tricks.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

buster cube, hiding treats, working on training will help the mental energy- increasingly long stays with distraction, puppy push ups, ect.

nug is finally learning his off switch (or maybe its that benadryl from when he tried to eat a bee running around outside today  ) and it is an important part of maintaining sanity with a young active working dog.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree with Laurelin - more mental exercise. What do you know about clicker training? Have the time/money for a class? You can start with basic obedience (if you haven't done that yet), but keep an open mind for something more fun like nosework or agility or tricks. 

Also, you need better food toys. Freezing stuff in a bowl will work in a pinch, but a good food toy should last hours. I love Busy Buddy's line of toys - especially the squirrel dude. These toys can be quite challenging, sort of like a kong on steroids. Feeding meals out of toys is also great - my dog hasn't eaten out of a bowl in years.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia has one food toy that will occupy her for about an hour and a half. That thing is a lifesaver on days where we can't get out and do much. (Like all of last week with all these tornados). Mia's meals only come out of a food toy or through training.


----------



## brittyannemo (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

Right now I have him in the basic, Petsmart obedience class (which I'm not a huge fan of so far but I paid for it so I'm getting what I can out of it) and am clicker training him as well as doing at least half an hour of positive reinforcement training a day. As a birthday gift my mom offered to pay for this military style dog training guy so I'll have that next month. I'm a broke college student so I'm doing what I can with what I have, and am squirreling away extra money to take some agility classes, since I know he'd absolutely love that.

I'll check out the Busy Bodys, I got him a kong that he managed to rip completely in half two weeks ago. He's been LOVING the rawhide bone I got him too, but that's almost gone so it would be a money sucker to continue getting them every 3 days or so.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

brittyannemo said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Right now I have him in the basic, Petsmart obedience class (which I'm not a huge fan of so far but I paid for it so I'm getting what I can out of it) and am clicker training him as well as doing at least half an hour of positive reinforcement training a day. As a birthday gift my mom offered to pay for this military style dog training guy so I'll have that next month. I'm a broke college student so I'm doing what I can with what I have, and am squirreling away extra money to take some agility classes, since I know he'd absolutely love that.
> 
> I'll check out the Busy Bodys, I got him a kong that he managed to rip completely in half two weeks ago. He's been LOVING the rawhide bone I got him too, but that's almost gone so it would be a money sucker to continue getting them every 3 days or so.




Are you willing to do raw marrow bones? A big beef bone -- the marrow is the stuffing-- and most dogs love them.. They are 79cents a lb at my local Asian market... Raw chicken feet or turkey necks (frozen) are a good chew too...


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

a ball and stairs for physical, clicker shaping for mental. if its -40 outside and my dogs are goings nuts(I have BCs and Heelers) I will sit at the top of the stairs with a ball and throw it down, my dogs have to run up and down the stairs making fetch more tiring, I then will sit down with a clicker and do random shaping to make them think. this does not tire then out for LONG, but it works as an extra to get out excess energy.


----------



## rubberlegs (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey! Irwin is awesome 

I have a Border Collie x Kelpie and even though she is only just about to turn 6 months old I've shared a lot of the same frustrations.
After making the mistake of trying to wear Gracie out with as much activity as possible the best advice we ever got and as stated above was to focus on stimulating her mentally.

Gracie has the Kong and Impossible Toy down to a fine art and will finish hers in about 10 minutes now. If Irwin loves dog treats (Gracie adores lamb puffs) maybe you could try getting an old pair of socks or underwear and placing a bunch of treats inside and tie something around the cloth (really tight) in a few different areas so there's a number of fun sections for Irwin to chew at and get to. This keeps Gracie interested for an hour or so as she gets to tear pull and chew at cord and fabrics but also gets treats out of it.

Good luck!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

rubberlegs said:


> Hey! Irwin is awesome
> 
> I have a Border Collie x Kelpie and even though she is only just about to turn 6 months old I've shared a lot of the same frustrations.
> After making the mistake of trying to wear Gracie out with as much activity as possible the best advice we ever got and as stated above was to focus on stimulating her mentally.
> ...


 OMG I would not want to get my dogs treated socks and undies (they are already bad enough with the laundry bin)..... LOL....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Please don't give rawhide, RMB's (raw meaty bones like turkey necks, chicken backs & beef ribs are solo much better) I have cattle dogs so I can understand what you are going thru believe me. Josefina my rescue (I don't know if she is full Acd or not, I think she may have some Aussie shepherd or bc in her) didn't have an off switch either & still tends to pace (mine stay outside in the fenced yard as long as someone is home) around aimlessly, if I see her doing that I will remind her with a "lie down" command & she stops. 

As far as the waking you up, buddy tried this when I first adopted him (he is crated because he likes it better then being loose) & it was hardest in winter since I don't put them out til first light in the morning. Just pick a time to get up & stick with it! If he is bothering you crate him & let him fuss, it will get worse before it gets better (just google "extension burst behavior in dogs") but I promise it will get better.


----------



## smk5495 (May 10, 2013)

brittyannemo said:


> "IRWIN FOR GOD'S SAKE I JUST WANT TO SLEEP GO THE F*** TO BED I WILL GO CRUELLA DEVILLE ON YOUR A** I SWEAR IT DON'T TRY ME YOU LITTLE S***"


^This. Seriously, I laughed for like 5 minutes straight.


----------



## TillysMum (May 19, 2013)

I know this is OT but i just had to say Irwin is a great name for a dog - it's my surname!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Also beef feet (found at most Mexican meat markets here) are also a great "game" for dogs as long as you don't have dogs that will swallow smallish "parts" (the parts of the cow's foot) then they are great to give, mine "clean" the bones & leave them. 

Our faves though are marrow bones (as long as you don't have a really powerful chewer) & beef ribs (I half the ribs for mind because I don't have huge dogs & it makes them easier to hold & eat) raw bones are excellent for teen because the stringy meat acts like floss & the bone of course keeps them busy  

With marrow bones, when they get done with the marrow, you can fill them with yogurt mixed with kibble, or canned dog food, peanut butter or whatever you want to put in there (as long as its appropriate for dogs that is  ) just stuff & freeze


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

lol.

How old is Irwin (sorry if you mentioned this already)? It sounds like he needs a "job" so to speak, something to work that busy mind of his.


----------

